# DFWAPC September Meeting



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

DFWAPC September Meeting

Date: Saturday September 20, 2008

Time: 1:00 pm

Topic: CO2 reactors, different designs, etc. CO2 reactor building workshop.

Location: MacFan's house in Dallas
Email [email protected] for location information

MacFan will explain various types of CO2 reactors, the pros and cons of each, and lead a workshop to build a DIY reactor. DFWAPC will pay for all materials and then we will give away a few assembled reactors including powerheads as prizes. You have to be a paid-up member to be eligible for a prize, but as usual any plants that folks bring are free. If you really really want a reactor and don't want to chance being disappointed, you can buy your own powerhead (MacFan will supply brand and model number here), so you won't need to win one of the assembled ones.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Can't wait to go to this meeting! 

Hope to see a lot of peole there too.

I will bring some Neritina snails (Nerites) for the raffle!

--Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Also - I will bring some real Ancistrus for the raffle!

If you don't know - the Ancistrus looks like a Pleco, but it doesn't grow big and eats algae very efficiently. Does not touch plants.

--Nikolay


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

yea, but if you supplement its algae with wafers does it stop eating algae and just wait for wafers?

Just found out that my golf tourney is postponed until next weekend due to the incoming weather. Looks like I won't be able to make the meeting. I'm bummed.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Probably the ancistrus will start waiting for algae waffers. 

But I wonder what will happen if you stop giving them the wafers? 

--Nikolay


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

starve to death?


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Ok, so we're going to make CO2 reactors at the meeting. It's based on the design Tom Barr recommends. If you'd like to make your own, this is the powerhead we will be using. It's available at PetsMart and surely other places. You can bring/buy a different one if you like, but ease of integration will be unknown. I'll provide the rest of the materials, so it would be helpful if I could get a count of how many people will be building one. I've used this design in my 72g tank with great success, I'm sure it would work in larger tanks, but I'm not sure how large it could reasonably support.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

We'll be providing lunch also, we're planning on stuffed shells but with meat in them unlike how they're normally done in restaurants. Let me know if anyone is anti-beef and I'll see what I can do. You're welcome to bring snacks/desserts/drinks if you'd like, but we should have plenty of all. 

Obviously, bring plants and fish if you like. (I have a WTB listing in the buy/sell section of a couple specialty plants I'm seeking, but anything beyond the standard fare is likely to appeal to someone. If anyone needs true Endlers, we can hook you up! 

Michael


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Looking forward to it!*


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I'll be there.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I will be there too. I stopped eating last night in preparation for the meeting...

Hey, if anyone has fish that they want to give away I'd take them. Just no big fish.

--Nikolay


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Sounds like Niko has eaten at our place before! 

I'll have plenty of plants to cut back for anyone who needs some.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

i'll be there too....


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Is anyone planning to bring a powerhead with the intention of building a reactor for themselves? We were able to buy 3 from one store, but the other store I went to was out of stock of the model 10 ones. Those three will be given away by drawing to people in attendance. I need to know how many of the other supplies I need to get. 

Michael


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Anyone attending want any Cherry Shrimp this time? Don't want to bring them if noone needs any.

Also, I have a 7 dwarf cichlids that need good homes. I think they are mostly Apisto Agassizi (2Males, 3-5Fem). There may be 1 or 2 that are another type of Apisto (they are smaller but similar) but I can't tell. They came with the 90Gallon tank I got in March of last year. If noone wants them, I will take them to True Percula or Petorama in Arlington. I'm getting quite a few fish from Pedro and Niko so I have to make room.

Thanks,


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

You can bring the Apistos, we'll take at least some of them. We have tons of cherry shrimp if anyone needs some. 

Michael


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Anyone coming from Mansfield? I'll reimburse you if you want to pick this up for me on your way here. 

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/for/846773196.html

Michael


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I always post this too late, but here goes...

Plants on my wishlist in case anyone has some:

Pogostemon helferi 'Downoi'
Ludwigia Sp. 'Guinea'
Lindernia Sp. 'Indian'
Ammania Sp. 'Bonsai'

And large portions of ground cover (except micro chain-sword):
Babytears
Dwarf Hairgrass
Mosquito Fern (AZOLLA CAROLINIANA)
Glossostigma elatinoides
Immersed HC (I have emmersed HC and can't seem to get it to make the transition back)

Any bog/pond plants that grow to 12" or less, can live in bright, wet but not humid conditions. Creeping/climbing plants or ferns would be good.

Thanks.

Michael


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Hello All.
I have had a slight change of plans and will not be able to make it.
Have enough fun for me too!
I hope to see you next month.
Take care,*


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

I woke up sick this morning, so I won't be able to make it. I'm bummed, I was really looking forward to seeing MacFan's tanks and eating his food. But I won't inflict my germs on you guys.

Cheryl


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Mike and Shane,

Thanks for hosting the meeting. Impressive tanks, good CO2 talk and excellent food.



Have a great week,


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Ditto - Thanks Mike and Shane for hosting. Great tanks, food and meeting subject. I learned that I have a LOT to learn about setting up multiple tanks to minimize maintenance as you guys have done.

Thanks to Niko and Pedro for the Raffle critters.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh this was completely unexpected for me. I didn't realize you had such a big place FULL of tanks. I don't think there is anyone in the DFW area that has such big, clean and full of plants tanks!

If someone could post pictures of the place, please do!

Thank you Mike and Shane!

--Nikolay


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Didn't know there were people this crazy huh? 

I still have to upload a lot more pictures, especially how-to related ones, but you can find pictures of a lot of the tanks and the build out of some of them at our appropriately named blog site. (Look back through the history for all the photos).

http://aquaticobsession.blogspot.com/

Michael


----------



## cdsars (Sep 16, 2008)

The setup was truley amazing. I want my wife to see this so i can show her that I am NOT going overboard with my 4 tanks 

i hope to see you guys again at the October meeting.

Chris


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The blog is very nice! 

But it doesn't show the scale of your place. I honestly thought I was walking into the lobby of some venue - it's so big!

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Sounds like you all had a great time!!! I loved looking at your web site guys! Truly beautiful tanks. How did the pleco eggs turn out? Were you able to raise them to adult hood?


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

They went to wigglers shortly after (unfortunately the pictures didn't turn out of those). There are at least three fry in the tank now. There could very well be more, the adult ones can disappear in that tank for months... and it's only a 12g tank! We need to put in some bigger PVC for a bigger "house" so the eggs can be inside next time. I didn't expect the eggs to be so big! 

Michael


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Anyone have good pictures of the meeting they could send me? I'd like to put some on my blog. 

Michael


----------

